# New to Steelhead Fishing



## the new River Rat (Mar 20, 2009)

New to the forum, I'm hitting the Clinton tommorrow at Yates and new to steelhead fishing got a few ideas from friends and family but any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MrHusky (Feb 20, 2009)

My advice would be to go to Flatrock. You will have a better chance at hooking up on steel and if not there is always the walleyes by accident (Which you cannot keep), suckers and since the warmup you might be able to find some pretty fat smallies.


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

Good point husky, but with the water still in the high 30's, the smallies are still going to be real lethargic. I would give it a few weeks before we see them HOG smalls. But I am looking forward to hookin into one of those. I'm going on sat morning around 6am. I may be able to hit it up again on sunday.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

the new River Rat said:


> New to the forum, I'm hitting the Clinton tommorrow at Yates and new to steelhead fishing got a few ideas from friends and family but any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Welcome to the site! Yates can hold fish below the dam but it will be VERY crowded. If you arent there by sunup you wont get a spot. There is a small run that happens on the clinton and not fast and furious by any means. As long as your there for fishing and not catching youll have a good time. You do have a chance to catch a steel and a very good chance at catching some suckers. Ive been fishing the clinton for over 10 yrs. I fish it probably 10 times a spring and usually catch 3 or 4 a year. 
Use a slip bobber some split shot and a small jig with waxies. Or use spawn sacs on the same set up. You can also cast spinners and small crankbaits which will target active fish. You can get suckers on spawn too. 
Ill be down there Sunday. good luck!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

the new River Rat said:


> New to the forum, I'm hitting the Clinton tommorrow at Yates and new to steelhead fishing got a few ideas from friends and family but any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Best advise I can give you is to watch, listen and learn. You can pick up tons by doing a little "people watching".


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

To the site. 

Dan


----------



## Scott117102 (Jan 27, 2005)

Welcome to M-S :Welcome:


----------

